
You Know You're in a Big Company When... - segfaultbuserr
http://wiki.c2.com/?YouKnowYoureInaBigCompanyWhen
======
lmilcin
You know you're in Big Company when you suddenly find out there are two whole
other teams building exactly the same thing but they didn't know of each
other.

~~~
dagw
And even after they find out about each other their respective managers refuse
to let them cooperate.

------
lnsru
Didn’t read till the end but I would say: you know you’re in a big company
when you get decent salary. Small to medium enterprises pay for the same job
only almost half (at least in Germany).

~~~
iforgotmypass
Funny that it is the other way around in our country. Larger companies play on
recognizability, stability and have well ironed-out processes requiring less
skilled employees. While in smaller and mid-sized companies the experts
(experienced employees) are the main driving force.

~~~
lnsru
Blue collar workers are unionized in big companies. It’s good for everybody’s
salary, but sometimes they demand too much. I am curious, what they will
demand in coming years when economy is cooling down.

------
jjp
When you find out the big project your leading is competing for resource with
a project that is decommissioning the same system.

------
dagw
>Whenever you have a spark of inspiration, your first thought is Is this idea
really worth fighting for?

>You decide it isn't.

Ouch, that one hit too close to home.

------
GuB-42
Another one that happens to me often.

"I work for $company"

"Oh do you know John, he works there too"

Either you don't, or the John you know is another person.

~~~
lmilcin
You know you are in a Big Company when there is a procedure to handle when
people have the same first and last name.

------
slics
If you think a big company is convoluted, try the government where the
internal tools and services never seem to do what they were meant to do, or
even worst, they are almost always down. Another example, support sends you an
email to tell you that the email isn’t working. One wonders, how the heck
government even does anything.

------
haolez
“The company's web site lists dozens of locations, and yours is not included.”

Happened to me as well! :)

